# red diesel



## swenson (Sep 4, 2011)

if you have farm plates on your truck can you run red dyed diesel in it or is there no way ever possible to run dyed diesel in my truck without gettin in trouble for it


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! I know here in Idaho, the county runs it in the school buses and trucks. Personally, I've never known someone to be pulled over and have their tank dipped unless you had a slip tank or something that might raise suspision. If you have farm plates, I'd be inclined to say run the off road, but I just don't know for your area.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF.
Heard if caught the fines can be stiffleast in state of NH,I would contact your state DMV etc. for the facts...also get the person name even better something written.


----------



## tsterkel (Jul 5, 2009)

*not legal in any state*

Red Diesel, affectionately called "pink diesel", has both Fed and State tax exemption. Major fine-able no-no in any state. As for the local government, if I was a taxpayer, I would insist that they show me the Federal exemption paperwork. After all, it is my taxes that will pay their fine!:dazed:


----------



## marcus6701 (Dec 27, 2011)

Once off road (red) fuel is in the tank it will take a few tanks to get rid of the dye. Even then a person can still get in trouble if caught. More than likely you could get away with it. How many people are driving without insurance or even a license. We'll never know. Most don't get caught.


----------



## rrausch (Jan 28, 2012)

I've heard for years about the stiff fines ($10,000 supposedly) for running red #2 on the highways. That said, I've never been dipped in my '95 Dodge/Cummins even though I've got a very visible aux. tank in the bed.


----------



## flatbroke (Apr 22, 2014)

*off road diesel*

In Montana if you ever drive on a state or fed highway you must pay the road tax.
Huge fine for use of dyed fuel, and yes they do dip tanks in Montana


----------



## Brutus (Oct 6, 2012)

Red fuel is off road use only in any state. It's a Federal deal. Any municipality, regardless of tax exempt status is still in violation of the law. Red fuel contains some sulpher whereas clear fuel is low sulpher. It ain't worth the risk. You never know when a friendly DOT guy will step out of the bushes with his sampler in hand.


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

Red fuel isn't worth the risk to me. The price is to costly if they catch you. I've seen them stop every truck and pickup going down the road and check for that and other things.


----------

